# AS would like to face....Bisping??



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Anderson Silva has exclusively told ESPN he would like to defend his UFC middleweight title against Michael Bisping in England, if the Briton achieves his goal of becoming No. 1 contender.

Silva is preparing for the eighth defence of his middleweight crown against The Phenom Vitor Belfort at UFC 126. Victory would take his winning run to 13 fights in the UFC, adding to his already exceptional legacy as the best 185-pounder to grace the planet.

Bisping is desperate to secure a title shot after back-to-back wins over Dan Miller and Yoshihiro Akiyama, and victory over Jorge Rivera at UFC 127 would propel him into serious contention.

Silva has history of fighting in the UK, having contested four Cage Rage bouts on English soil, predictably winning all four. A Silva v Bisping match-up could sell out just about any arena in the UK, and the Brazilian would be excited by the challenge.

"The British fans are very knowledgeable and passionate about MMA. I would love to fight there once more," he told ESPN.

"Michael Bisping is very impressive. He's been in the UFC for a long time now and beaten some very good fighters. It would be an honour to fight him, perhaps in England.

"He is fast, is very busy and makes adjustments quickly. I am the champion of the world, not just Brazil or America. Being a world champion means taking on the best fighters from around the world all over the world.

"If the chance came I would like to fight Bisping in the UK if that's what the UFC put together."

http://www.espn.co.uk/ufc/sport/story/67723.html

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

i know hes big on legacys and accomplishing big things but does he really think beating bisping in UK would be a big achievement? bisping is a good fighter but come on....its a fight tailor made for AS....bisping likes to stand but doesnt have any KO power...easy highlight reel for AS here

weird thing to ask seeing as though i dont think andy actually fears any1 look at all his interviews he never really cares who hes facing...anyway i say scrap it and book the superfight!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i think he just wants to fight there again in a show of respect for what Cage Rage did for him.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

No wonder he wants to fight Bisping, he is a perfect match up for Silva!
That said it would be a big seller and a good fight i reckon.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

I would like to see this fight, very much.
( personal reasons I guess)


----------



## joshdavies-gsp1 (Jan 14, 2011)

That would be great to see!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

umm why would british fans want to see michael destroyed, i would be horrified if kyle noke had to face silva at 127


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Anderson Silva v Bisping should be banned, its a full gone conclusion that Bisping is gonna get hurt badly. This would be like the Forrest griffin fight all over again maybe worse, you just cant let a man go through that kind humiliation.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> i think he just wants to fight there again in a show of respect for what Cage Rage did for him.


This 100 percent.

Bisping has better footwork and more speed than Griffin.

I'm not saying the fight would be competitive, but i dont think he'd get humiliated like Griffin did.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> Anderson Silva v Bisping should be banned, its a full gone conclusion that Bisping is gonna get hurt badly. This would be like the Forrest griffin fight all over again maybe worse, you just cant let a man go through that kind humiliation.


Bisping would do a lot better than Griffin, Leben or Irvin IMO. His striking is tight and his defense is solid compared to those 3, it still ends in a Silva TKO but i think Bisping could make a half decent fight of it.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

RIP Bisping. Perfect match-up for silva. I love watching Bisping get KTFO. 
Make it happen.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Anderson Silva v Bisping should be banned


This sounds awesome I say Anderson Silva via TKO or even KO for sure.


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

As a brit, I want this. Not because of the match up, but a british card... With a top P4P in?!!??


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just realized that this would be the one fight where I would be on Bisping's side.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Harness said:


> As a brit, I want this. Not because of the match up, but a british card... With a top P4P in?!!??


Yea, it would be sick!


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I would love this fight to happen because I really like seeing Michael Bisping getting KO'd. The KO by Henderson is definately top 3 KO's of all time for me.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

DJ Syko said:


> Anderson Silva v Bisping should be banned, its a full gone conclusion that Bisping is gonna get hurt badly. This would be like the Forrest griffin fight all over again maybe worse, you just cant let a man go through that kind humiliation.


When that man is Bisping, you absolutely can let him go through that


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bisping to finally showcase the KO power he's been showing in training and knock Anderson out. Easy fight for The Count.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Bisping shouldnt be allowed to take the back road to a title shot. He needs to beat some legitimate MW's like Okami, Sonnen, Nate, Palhares etc




Regardless Andy takes this easily.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Bisping to finally showcase the KO power he's been showing in training and knock Anderson out. Easy fight for The Count.


stop stop your killing me bahahaha


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Wait does Anderson want this fight while Blind Folded??? Talk about a easy win...

He is smart for avoiding wrestlers after the Sonnen fight, but Bisping?? Now is he just making it to obvious he wants nothing to do with the ground


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Bisping to finally showcase the KO power he's been showing in training and knock Anderson out. Easy fight for The Count.


That what I'll be dreaming of while Andy turns his face into a hamburger 

Never write anyone off though  I'd back Bisping to the end :thumb02:



vilify said:


> Bisping shouldnt be allowed to take the back road to a title shot. He needs to beat some legitimate MW's like Okami, Sonnen, Nate, Palhares etc


Oh, and this!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't see this going any other way other than Bisping being destroyed completely. Bisping's striking is not up to par with Silva's by a long shot. Silva's timing, accuracy and power are above and beyond better than Bisping's.

I also don't see Bisping being able to take down Silva much if at all.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Bisping to finally showcase the KO power he's been showing in training and knock Anderson out. Easy fight for The Count.


Do you enjoy getting arise from people? Because if A SINGLE WORD of this was meant to be serious well all i have to say is MODS?! PLEASE?! :bye02::bye02::bye02:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

He probably just heard the news that the UFC paid Bisping more than him last year, and now he wants to kick his ass because of it.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Couchwarrior said:


> He probably just heard the news that the UFC paid Bisping more than him last year, and now he wants to kick his ass because of it.


actual lol :laugh:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Bisping to finally showcase the KO power he's been showing in training and knock Anderson out. Easy fight for The Count.



Never count out "The count"


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

English fans are AWESOME!

They always create an incredible atmosphere, no matter the sport. 

You get goose bumps just by listening to them singing and cheering.

Of course Silva would love to fight in England.

And like Guy Incognito said: respect for his time fighting in Cage Rage!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

vilify said:


> Never count out "The count"


It's an apt nickname really, can be adapted for all his fights. He can go from Michael "Running around and slightly winning on the punch _count_" Bisping; to Michael "Out for the _count_" Bisping (against Hendo); to Michael "Losing on everyone but the judges _count_" Bisping. Oh, and lest we forget Michael "I can knock training partners out for the _count_, honest" Bisping. WAG.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Id love love it! get to see silva in person xD


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

As long as they had a fan expo too. Wanna see Anderson busting out some insane dance moves!


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

For once I'd cheer for Anderson Silva


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Obviously this article would cause such a stir purely because Bisping's name is involved, but like Silva said, he is fast and busy; not a devastating striker but a very refined striker.

I think this is a great fight, even more so if Bisping was known for a great chin. But he's not so it'll be a good fast paced strikefest until he more than likely gets splatted, fun fight stylistically though IMO.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, if I were the champ I'd want to fight mediocre people who I could dismantle as well.


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

when i think of this fight happening it seems like the outcome would be even worse than silva vs forrest


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Going by win streaks, a Bisping win on Rivera alone and then a win against Marquardt, Palhares or Stann(?) to top it off... would make Bisping the undeniable #1 contender.

But for the love MMA and a claim for one man to achieve undeniable absolute greatness, it would piss me off if the superfight doesn't happen after Okami.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Of course he would. Bisping would be an easy fight with A LOT of reward, especially beating him in the UK. Not to mention Bisping gets paid more then him, and he's not even a champion. That might get on his nerves a little.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Bisping is not even as good as Rich Franklin, if this happens it's gonna be ugly.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I for one would love to see Bisbing get knocked out anytime. And with AS it would be almost guaranteed.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Still needs to beat Vitor and Okami, then let's talk about KOing Bisping in front of his home crowd.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

As much as I despise Bisping, and as brutally dismantled as Bisping would get on the feet....I actually give him a better chance than some other MW that's for sure. He does have pretty good takedowns, and he has fairly good top control and sub defense too. 

Those who think it would be a replica of the Griffin fight are mistaken imo.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

If Bisping can beat Sonnen or GSP than fine but Silva has two big tests.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Bisping vs Silva is a fight I have wanted to see for ages, and I dont really care if its for the title or not.

If Anderson loses his title to Victor and Bisping gets past Rivera then this could be the perfect No.1 contender match for Bisping.

If not then I guess its still possible before the end of the year if Silva vs Okami goes down around June time and they get a decent No.1 contender match up for Bisping around the same time, then your still in the boat where both Bisping and Silva have to win for the fight to happen.

Perfect scenario in my eyes is Victor beats Silva and then faces Bisping, sweet.



MrObjective said:


> Going by win streaks, a Bisping win on Rivera alone and then a win against Marquardt, Palhares or Stann(?) to top it off... would make Bisping the undeniable #1 contender.
> 
> But for the love MMA and a claim for one man to achieve undeniable absolute greatness, it would piss me off if the superfight doesn't happen after Okami.


Thank god for Bisping that Palhares is so far back from a No.1 contender fight that should Bisping have to earn a title shot to get to Silva then he will not have to face him, Sucks really for Palhares and the division to have Palhares in the hugely under rated position he is but all other possible No.1 contenders can be thanking god right now that they could race to a shot without ever facing him.

I completely agree that Stann is worthy of a No.1 contender fight considering the current problems facing in the division with Sonnen suspended and Palhares been so far off his rightful place at the top.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

*A.Silva already looking past Belfort, Wants Bisping next....*

Not GSP, or anyone else who has a real chance at beating him, definitely not a wrestler.....lol. I respect the Silva ninja skills, but I hope Belfort cracks him unconscious.


http://www.mmanews.com/news/89122

_"The British fans are very knowledgeable and passionate about MMA. I would love to fight there once more. Michael Bisping is very impressive. He's been in the UFC for a long time now and beaten some very good fighters. It would be an honor to fight him, perhaps in England. He is fast, is very busy and makes adjustments quickly. I am the champion of the world, not just Brazil or America. Being a world champion means taking on the best fighters from around the world all over the world. If the chance came I would like to fight Bisping in the UK if that's what the UFC put together." 
_


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't think Bisping is bad at all. I'd say he's more qualified to fight AS than Belfort is. His 3 losses have come from Rashad, Hendo, and Wandy. Not bad.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

I just get the feeling this is A.S.'s management trying to handpick a guy with just enough name, just enough talent, no TD threat, and just cocky enough that he would try to stand and exchange. Tailor made for a flashy KO.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

its a good match up stylisticly for Anderson but anyone thinking it will look something like Anderson vs Griffin/Leben/Irvin are mistaken. Bisping always comes in and fights smart (minus circling towards hendo's right :confused03 and is always in unbelievable condition - he'd be competitive.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Just because he talks about Bisping doesnt mean he's overlooking Belfort. You sound like the typical Anderson Silva hater. You want him to call out a wrestler who has a "chance to beat him" like Sonnen or Hendo?...admit it you're just a hater and you want to see him lose by any means necessary even if it means fighting the same guys over and over.

Also Andy doesnt need to call out GSP. If GSP is ready to move up let him do it. If not then his fans need to STFU already.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Awesome to hear Anderson say he would love to defend his title England. Bisping is the only realistic option at this point so calling him out makes sense in that regard. I also like the idea that he is a world champion and wants to fight guys from all over the world. Great attitude.

However, Bisping is an absolute gimme fight for Anderson. There is no way Bisping would stand any kind of chance.

Anderson has a better chin, better footwork, better head movement, better power, better speed, better clinch, more diverse striking, better TD defence, a better all round ground game and the list goes on.

Is there anyone here that would pick Bisping in that fight? I would happily go 10 to 1 on Bisping if anyone fancies a gamble.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

This was already posted yesterday..

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/86420-would-like-face-bisping.html


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ptw said:


> I don't think Bisping is bad at all. I'd say he's more qualified to fight AS than Belfort is. His 3 losses have come from Rashad, Hendo, and Wandy. Not bad.


Its not just who you lose to, who has he beat?


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

He's saying he'd like to fight in Britain again, and why not against their hero who may very well deserve a title shot by the time the opportunity arises.

You're title is misleading clearly a perspective against someone who doesn't like Anderson. Just because someone has a fight coming up doesn't mean they can't think about future options. He never even references the belt, so who says he's predicting defending "his" title?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Bisping isnt Cote he wont walk onto shots all day , Anderson will have to actually use his skill to beat Bisping rather then other guys stupidity. 


Id go for TKO round 3 or 4 after alot of feeling out and finding range.


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

Exactly. He has beaten some good fighters but nobody compared to the likes of Vitor who has taken down top 10 fighters is whole career. Legends such as Wandy and more recently Rich Franklin have been brutally KO's by Vitor.

A win over Matt Lindland who had only lost to Fedor and Rampage in the 5 years prior to that fight + Franklin who in many peoples opinion is the second best middleweight ever. Those 2 wins alone put him higher up the rankings than Bisping, who was savagely KO'd by Hendo and barely survived against Wandy.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bisping wouldn't have anything to offer to Anderson tbh. He would get picked apart pretty fast.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Bisping isnt Cote he wont walk onto shots all day , Anderson will have to actually use his skill to beat Bisping rather then other guys stupidity.
> 
> 
> Id go for TKO round 3 or 4 after alot of feeling out and finding range.


uhh... The fight would not even get close to round 3 or 4. Hendo managed to brutally KO Bisping. GIF anyone? Bisping has a problem where he always slides to his left, no matter how much he has trained to move around more, AS will take advantage of it.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> uhh... The fight would not even get close to round 3 or 4. Hendo managed to brutally KO Bisping. GIF anyone? Bisping has a problem where he always slides to his left, no matter how much he has trained to move around more, AS will take advantage of it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hey here's a thought for Anderson instead of taking on welterweights, former Heavyweights, former Light Heavyweights

TAKE ON THE GUY WHO BEAT YOU


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Hey here's a thought for Anderson instead of taking on welterweights, former Heavyweights, former Light Heavyweights
> 
> TAKE ON THE GUY WHO BEAT YOU


Okami? Technically it was Ryo Chonan who actually did beat Anderson back in 04-05.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've actually been wanting to witness this pure ownage fight for a long time. Strangely it'll probably be a three+round fight or end within the first round. Depends if Bisping wants to engage. 

Yes to this fight...although we need to petition the Shogon fight!!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Bisping isnt Cote he wont walk onto shots all day ,



We can agree on this much.


----------



## godm0de (Jan 16, 2011)

Im no Bisping fan but Id say he is as ready as he will ever be for his title shot. Assuming he can get past Jorge I see no reason why he shouldn't have the fight. Its not like the 185 division is swimming with contenders right now and Bisping would probably be one of the more exciting fights for Anderson right now.

That said Id like to welcome myself to the forum. Iv been a lurker for almost 2 years and love this place


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> This 100 percent.
> 
> Bisping has better footwork and more speed than Griffin.
> 
> I'm not saying the fight would be competitive, but i dont think he'd get humiliated like Griffin did.


Not only that, Bisping always seems to perform better when his back is against the wall against top class opponents, Henderson excluded,lol
I think fighting in the U.K. will be an extra boost and considering the high level of opponents he's faced,is worthy of a title shot seeing as Anderson would have faced everyone else of notoriety in his weight class, assuming he beats Belfort of course.
As for Forrest did anyone really expect him to be humiliated as badly as he was against Anderson, considering the kind of punishment we've seen him take previously.
Anderson was just at the top of his game that night as his matrix-esque head movement showed before delivering a perfectly timed punch, Anderson is amazing granted, but will still have to defend his title so why not Bisping.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

there is an old saying in my country and that is, bisping will be raped by silva


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> there is an old saying in my country and that is, bisping will be raped by silva


Honestly? How is that even remotely funny?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not a big Bisping fan, but I'll be the first to say I think he's a little underrated. He's not Paul Sass, but he's shown a pretty decent ground game compared to the rest of the Brits (I lol every time I see someone shoot for a single on Paul Daley), and I think could do very well against the likes of Stann, Leben, Marquardt, Akiyama, etc.

I don't think he would stand much of a chance against Silva, Sonnen, Okami and Maia.

Dan Henderson and Wanderlei Silva pretty much have set the blueprint for Bisping. Get in his face and pressure him. Bisping has some pretty abysmal KO power, and the only way that he is going to threaten anyone is with his speed and "stick and move" style. We've seen how Bisping reacts to getting pressured, and I'm almost positive Silva would eat him alive.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Silva could kill Bisping in there!

If this fight ever happens, I won't watch it. :thumbsdown:


----------



## PimpSasquatch (Jul 23, 2009)

this match up would be hilarious, theres literally nothing bisping could trouble anderson with


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Silva could kill Bisping in there!
> 
> If this fight ever happens, I won't watch it. :thumbsdown:


BOOO!!!

your loss bud, if this fight happens it could be one of the most exciting fights you ever miss.

England deserves this fight, this would be the biggest fight to ever take place in the UK. why deny us this glorious event head liner.

Then if what's his name Dan err maybe David Silver beats Sorti you can have Silver vs Edgar/Maynard whoever in Germany, who cares might just miss that event.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> BOOO!!!
> 
> your loss bud, if this fight happens it could be one of the most exciting fights you ever miss.
> 
> ...


I don't care about Nations Killer. We are all one aka Genki Sudo 

Bisping couldn't even defeat an over the hill Wanderlay Silva, in fact, he almost got finished twice if we had Dream rules.

Bisping shouldn't be anywhere close to a title fight.. and also England doesn't deserve an English guy in a title fight, just because he is English. England deserves a card with the best guys out there, with the best guys fighting for that belt.

Bisping needs to fight some high level guys soon and WIN in order to make a run at that belt.

I don't know why he fights Rivera next.. but he should fight a top 5 like Maia and prove that he deserves a shot.

English or not, German or Asian.. the best guys should fight in England, Germany and elsewhere.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

astrallite said:


> Bisping is not even as good as Rich Franklin, if this happens it's gonna be ugly.


First things first:

My name is Glothin, and I am a fan of Michael Bisping. It has been 5 months since I cheered for Michael Bisping.

Now..

Both today and with 6 months notice, Rich Franklin would fare better against the Spider than Bisping. But if Bisping deserves a shot, so be it.

Bisping has skills. He just does not have power and chin. 

Ultimately I think the fight will last longer than everyone expects, but for a different reason. I think there will be a lot of mutual respect and Silva will take it easy on him.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> umm why would british fans want to see michael destroyed, i would be horrified if kyle noke had to face silva at 127


We have ambition and its a fight its not like Silva is superman , and why wouldnt you want a guy to get a shot , also Bisping is at his peak so why not make it happen if he can ?

I think Yushin should get one first after Belfort obviously but a win against Rivera and then maybe one more win for Mike id say he is number contender easily that would be 4 wins in a row vs Miller , Akiyama , Rivera and another guy maybe top 10 would put him in.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wouldn't it be great to see the reaction if Bisping some how pulled off a win?!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Wouldn't it be great to see the reaction if Bisping some how pulled off a win?!!


it would be this
View attachment 3713


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> it would be this
> View attachment 3713













My reaction to all the Silva fans.


----------



## Ace70 (Jan 9, 2011)

I would like to see Bisping get destroyed again. Especially in front of his home crowd.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ace70 said:


> I would like to see Bisping get destroyed again. Especially in front of his home crowd.


Yea I know how it must feel, only having 2 seconds of footage to go back to over his entire career of Bisping been destroyed must get pretty boring to keep reviewing. Can see why you would want Silva to add to that tiny little collection.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Yea I know how it must feel, only having 2 seconds of footage to go back to over his entire career of Bisping been destroyed must get pretty boring to keep reviewing. Can see why you would want Silva to add to that tiny little collection.


Im actually laughing out loud great post.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Yea I know how it must feel, only having 2 seconds of footage to go back to over his entire career of Bisping been destroyed must get pretty boring to keep reviewing. Can see why you would want Silva to add to that tiny little collection.


Very true! I've seen about 10 people on here this week saying how they love seeing Bisping getting KOd... That Henderson fight must get a lot of views cos they aren't seeing it anywhere else!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bisping couldn't even beat Wanderlei.


----------

